# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  странные записи в логах роутера

## ScratchyClaws

роутер(d-link di-524) начал жутко виснуть... в логах вот такие записи - 




> Thursday October 22, 2009 21:51:38 TX TCP reset for 192.168.0.130(57778) -> 192.168.0.1(59519)
> ...
> Thursday October 22, 2009 21:55:46 TX TCP reset for 192.168.0.130(57778) -> 192.168.0.1(60059)
> Thursday October 22, 2009 21:55:46 TX TCP reset for 192.168.0.130(57778) -> 192.168.0.1(60093)
> Thursday October 22, 2009 21:55:49 TX TCP reset for 192.168.0.130(57778) -> 192.168.0.1(60093)


192.168.0.130 папин нотик с вистой, 57778 порт под торренты, разрешенный в настройках роутера+прописанный в самом торренте.

таки строчек может быть очень много, после этого роутер пишет или 
про flood attack (не помню как точно пишется, а после перезагрузки лог стерся) или про fragment flood.

что это может быть и что делать? кроме покупки нового роутера? :)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

можете на всякий случай здесь глянуть http://forums.techguy.org/networking...tcp-reset.html странно, d-link там такой же

----------


## ScratchyClaws

спасибо, только у меня проблема интереснее)) у человека по ссылке в конце 80 порт, а у меня они перебираются... ну и этих записей реально много... 4-5 на минуту как минимум.
роутер выдерживает около суток (24-26 часов) после чего нужен жесткий ресет путем отключения кабеля питания (вариант перегруза через веб-интерфейс не помогает)

ЗЫ - вай-фай отключен

----------

